# Zenfolio support



## The_Traveler (Sep 19, 2013)

I have hosted a Zenfolio site for several years with no problems at all.
(I do wish there were some nice-to-have features but ....)

Today I tried editing a price list on the site (using Chrome) and the price list wouldn't open.
Did all the normal things (restart browser, etc), no joy.

Filed trouble report at 2:57.
Got message that there was a large volume so maybe delay

At 3:20 got a message suggesting I try clearing cache and try other browsers. (not much delay, I thought)
Did so, Firefox worked and I messaged back that FF worked but no Chrome.

Got answer that tech was happy I had got it going some way and that he had sent problem with Chrome to engineers.

'Ooh, yeah', I thought, 'that's the end of that'

Well, 50 minutes later I got an email that the 'engineers' had made a change and I should try it now.

And Chrome worked just fine.

Goooood, fast tech support from Zenfolio.


----------



## Rosy (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Lew

I noticed several months ago that you had a Zenfolio site and I jumped on the band wagon

Can you look at my site?  My son states my editing techniques are not consistent and my images are not being displayed to their potential given the limitations of the site.  I do this as a hobby and occasionally charge.  I have 3 steady moms that come in quarterly for their babies images, the rest I post are those of family and friends
I'd really like to make this a more profitable business and want to make sure my site is not shooting me in the foot
Appreciate your thoughts 

www/thecasualapproach.com


----------



## gconnoyer (Sep 28, 2013)

Good to hear!

I had smugmug for a year or so and just switched to Zenfolio. Smugmug had AWESOME customer support as well.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 28, 2013)

Rosy....  the URL for your 'site should have a "www." vice the "www/"


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 28, 2013)

Rosy said:


> Hi Lew
> 
> I noticed several months ago that you had a Zenfolio site and I jumped on the band wagon
> 
> ...



Rosy, they are processed differently but not horribly so.
There are individual pictures where I have some different opinions about the direction of the processing mostly warmness/coldness and vignetting but those are your judgements.
I would definitely set up a url redirect so that urls without the *www* go to your domain.
It is free and simple on Godaddy and here is the help page link.

Redirect URLs with Your Hosting Account | Go Daddy Help | Go Daddy Support

Lew


----------



## Rosy (Sep 28, 2013)

I was my error when I typed it - 
I am sorry

www.thecasualapproach.com


----------

